
LINQ: Test-Driven Learning - martinchavez
https://github.com/MartinChavez/LINQ
======
martinchavez
_LINQ: Test-Driven Learning_ \-
[http://martinchavez.github.io/LINQ/](http://martinchavez.github.io/LINQ/)

This project is aimed to help the user further study LINQ with a test-driven
approach. Each unit contains an annotated tutorial and a platform where you
can test your understanding of the topic.

 _Overview_

\- LINQ Query Syntax

\- LINQ Method Syntax

\- LINQ Extension methods

\- Lambda expressions

\- First() and FirstOrDefault()

\- Where()

 _Sorting_

\- OrderBy()

\- ThenBy()

\- OrderByDescending()

\- Reverse()

\- Sorting with null values

 _Creating_

\- Range()

\- Repeat()

 _Comparing and Combining_

\- Intersect \- Except \- Concat \- Distinct \- Union \- Projection

Select() Join() SelectMany()

 _Totaling_

\- Sum operator

 _Grouping and Summing_

\- GroupBy(Single property)

\- GroupBy(Multiple Properties)

\- GroupBy(Parent Property)

 _Measures_

\- Mean (using Average)

\- Median (using GroupBy)

\- Mode (using GroupBy and OrderByDescending)

